# Noisy neighbor and cancel contract (i need urgent help plz)



## denpersi (Feb 28, 2011)

Hello guys , 

I need urgent help for this problem pleaseeeeeeeee, 

I have problem with my noisy neighbor , i live in studio in good tower in dubai . i like this place and i was here almost 2 years. 

but from 2 months ago , 

I have another neighbor (im not racist!! lol , just to know you , African people) 

He rent this home with his wife ( or who knows , i think his girl friend!!)

anyhow, I tried to be patient , but he's watching tv or playing playstation or playing music all the night and with high volume, after many complaint to security , he reduce volume , but its load for me and specially at the night (and all of the nights) and some night his friend coming there and more noisy (talking load, music and etc!)

I did complaint to my landlord about them and he spoke to them , but not different. 

I tried to be patient !! again and i dont liked to call the police , so i wrote letter to them , very politely and friendly . but he repeated again , till today , 

i did complaint to security and i sent another friendly letter . 

and today , he came at my door with badly face!! and knocked my door many times at rest time !! 

and without any excuse ! or say sorry ! he said to me, why you did complaint of me ? 
I tired of your complaint !!

me :  

i said , sorry !!! and i said about their noise and explained all the things and sound and bla bla , but he said , im in vaction , and i want to everything here! i cant be silent ! because of you !! 

and he said , i watched movie with subtitles ! ( I heard this movie at my home !! yes, that was good action movie!! )


any how , i just watched and didnt say anything , 
because he was big ! and angry !! and i was alone ! :spit:

so the problem is 
because i cant live here anymore , and i said to landlord , and i want to cancel my contract ! but the problem is i have checks and security deposit with landlords and i havent enough time (just 1 week) to pay another checks and stuck for 3 months here . with this noisy , 
i have headache every night till morning ! 

so i need help about checks law or something for force canceling my contract . there is any way or not ? 


please dont tell me ,call the police , because as you know, my english not good specaily in speaking . and i know if i call to police , im the loser ! 
(He said we heard your scream! but we didnt complaint !! oh thanks!!! it was because of you and your music and your headache, im not crazy !!!! (i wast at the least!!) )


so , people could you help me please, just please tell me about checks law ? i just wanna know there is any way , if there is , i will contact the lawyer or something like that! 

thats it.

please help me  
i really appreciate that for you help


----------



## Maz25 (Jul 6, 2008)

What was your landlord's response when you spoke to him? If you are able to appeal to his better nature, then he might consider releasing you from your contract but with the market being so dead, it is unlikely that your landlord will choose to release you from your liability and lose the income because of your inconsiderate neighbour.

Is there a break out clause in your contract? If there is, then you can invoke that clause, pay the penalty and move out. 

I really do sympathise that you are being driven out of your home by someone who is so inconsiderate.

If you are unable to break your tenancy agreement, I would suggest that you give him a taste of his own medicine and be extra noisy so that he know how it feels.

In the meanwhile, I can only recommend good ear plugs, that will at least block out the noise and allow you to get some sleep.


----------



## denpersi (Feb 28, 2011)

Maz25 said:


> What was your landlord's response when you spoke to him? If you are able to appeal to his better nature, then he might consider releasing you from your contract but with the market being so dead, it is unlikely that your landlord will choose to release you from your liability and lose the income because of your inconsiderate neighbour.
> 
> Is there a break out clause in your contract? If there is, then you can invoke that clause, pay the penalty and move out.
> 
> ...


at the first , thanks dear Maz25 for your quick answer ,

after i said to him , he told me , i will speak to them , but He just called to security and thats it , and i said many more but he told me , i will come there ! but after 2 weeks , i waiting for him to speak more about canceling contract, i dont know, i dont want to judge ,because he was good man, but i think (just thinking, i doubt) he wants to wait for my pay time ! and i should pay this check for 3 months later . and maybe disappear for 3 months. its just my guess. so i was thinking about checks law in UAE and problems like this. 



> Is there a break out clause in your contract? If there is, then you can invoke that clause, pay the penalty and move out.


i checked my contract again and i saw this line :

if the tenant wishes to terminate the contact before the expiry of the term, the tenant will have to pay 45 days rent as cancellation charges from the day of vacting the premises. 

you know, this 45 days is too much ! because this home is a little expensive. i rent here because of silent, i needed silent and now...

and its force cancellation, actually, i like this house, because i searched a lot to find best home for me and my situation. so i have to cancel it and i should find another place and ofcourse with 1 year agreement again ! and its very painful for me 



> I really do sympathise that you are being driven out of your home by someone who is so inconsiderate.
> 
> If you are unable to break your tenancy agreement, I would suggest that you give him a taste of his own medicine and be extra noisy so that he know how it feels.


thanks for understanding me . 

you know, i did it, but the problem is , 

i stuck between this neighbor and another neighbor who i guess is Arab , 

i tried to do anything like them ! but i got headache too and my other neighbor knocked at my wall and i scared he maybe wants to call the police ! for me.

my bad chance is , this noisy neighbor is between me and another home that i think is empty and its just me ! and he said to me today why just you have complaint for my voice! i said , because that home are empty ! he gets angry more !! and i scared more!


and for your last solution, i paid too much , for silent and being comfortable, if i wanted neighbor like this, i think that was better to get cheap home in international city ! so why i should ear plugs all of the day and night too ! its not fair ! i know this is last way but thats unfair 

thanks for your answer again.


----------



## Moe78 (Oct 29, 2010)

try to record the noises you get from your neighbor, show it to security and landlord. Tell security if they don't solve the issue you will go to the police. Now if he lives with his girlfriend and that is illegal then he will be in big trouble. if you contact the police and then after this he comes to you angry, threaten to call the police and security. I suggest you also bring in a friend or many friends (same gender) as witnesses to the noise.

It's not like you have any other choice. Either call the cops or leave. So you have to tell security and the landlord that you have no choice but to call the police. If he threatens you or hits you then you have a better case. Your choice, leave or call the cops.


----------



## Felixtoo2 (Jan 16, 2009)

Get a set of Bose Noise cancelling headphones and you won`t hear much noise.


----------



## denpersi (Feb 28, 2011)

Moe78 said:


> try to record the noises you get from your neighbor, show it to security and landlord. Tell security if they don't solve the issue you will go to the police. Now if he lives with his girlfriend and that is illegal then he will be in big trouble. if you contact the police and then after this he comes to you angry, threaten to call the police and security. I suggest you also bring in a friend or many friends (same gender) as witnesses to the noise.
> 
> It's not like you have any other choice. Either call the cops or leave. So you have to tell security and the landlord that you have no choice but to call the police. If he threatens you or hits you then you have a better case. Your choice, leave or call the cops.


I expect that i didnt hear this night at the least ! but i think he want trouble for yourself .

thanks Moe, 

You mean, record dates or record their noise ? 
i record their noise when they talking load with cell phone , but i cant record all of the noise, because this is behind the wall and its not showing good at the recording voice, its just TV's sound and sometimes are high (because of movie !!) 

anyhow , i said to security many times , more than 20 times. 

i was thinking about law sharia and his girlfriend! but at the first i dont want trouble for myself and another things , im not sure about that, maybe he's wife ,but i dont think so

actually, i dont have friend here , (or at the least close friend and all of noise are night and i dont have anyone to say for coming here) but i said to security and all of them , saw that problem. everynight .

i want to leave here but i dont want to pay penalty for nothing , but what do you think ? 

because im alone here and mayb cops want to get his side , its not better to ask lawyer about suspend my check and after that thinking about here and this problem?

because its not my problem ?

there isnt any rules for tenant like this? any force major cancel without penalty or something like that?


----------



## denpersi (Feb 28, 2011)

Felixtoo2 said:


> Get a set of Bose Noise cancelling headphones and you won`t hear much noise.


thanks , but i think its the last thing i should thinking about that. 

because its not good , you pay a lot for your home , and pay another thing that always on ear ! its good for the night .

but the problem is day and night and noise like stamping on your wall or base sound on your room , and make you crazy if you have work , life , and manymore . i think i should do anything before this solution.


----------



## pamela0810 (Apr 5, 2010)

So bottomline, you do not want to try any of the options provided to you by the members. You just want to leave and need advise on how to get out of paying the penalty? Either call the cops and complain about this guy or pay the penalty and get out and get some peace of mind. 

There are clauses written into a contract for a reason and of all the places, Dubai is the last place where you would expect to get out of a contract scot free. Your rent is a source of income for the landlord, he doesn't care how he gets the money as long as he gets it. 

Also, if you're not sure if the woman living with the gentleman is his wife or girlfriend, you might end up in a very embarrassing situation if you call the cops and she turns out to be his wife. It's not nice to just make claims based on assumptions.


----------



## Rutilius (Jan 22, 2011)

Felixtoo2 said:


> Get a set of Bose Noise cancelling headphones and you won`t hear much noise.


That is wrong! Bose Noise cancelling headphones will not cancel loud noises made by your neighbour, they will only make them sharper and clearer by removing static and noise. 

I have tried this.


----------



## Felixtoo2 (Jan 16, 2009)

Well mine seem to work ok, are you sure you have them turned on lol!


----------



## denpersi (Feb 28, 2011)

Ok guys , thanks for all your help. i did everything almost and but another story ,

He did at the night again and i have to say about that to security , but i said to them, please dont say anything to them, i just need witness for the police . but at this moment , one of the security guy , called to them by interphone and told them about that. 

about half an hour , he(my neighbor) came at my door and knocked alot ! and hitted on my door . i scared and didnt open the door . and at the morning i called to my agent (i havent the owner number) and i said to him , please cancel my contract and i dont want to live here ! 

he said , i will talk to them . and he called and i heard that conversation (at the least for my neighbor)

he said , i want to do everything that i want, this is my home ! and you cant do anything ! i have many friends here and dont bother me again and more ...

i was angry after that and waiting for my agent to cancel my contract ( he didnt come)
and i knocked to their wall , that means please reduce your volume down (at the least)

but he came at my door with hitted on my door and i scared again and i didnt open the door. 

and finally , at evening , 

I went to talking with security again ,

and i shocked ! why ?

he said, i came at your door and i see that you knocked at his wall !!! (come on!!)
i said you came? when? you are night security ? how do you know i did it ? he said , he (my neighbor) called me and i heard it!!

i said , i recorded many of their noise ! and its started by them, and he said , no ! this was just last night ! and he asked to me ! 
i said , he camed at my door and he want to hit me ! and he said , maybe he was drunk !! dont worry ! he's good guy ! 


anyhow , i found that , his father , is diplomat or something like that on this country , and my agent and i think this guy too scared about this !! 

and he got their side instead of me ! 

i really want to leave here, but the problem is i have check here and my agent say i will come to cancel your contract but it never , and i have check here, i dont want to correupt my bank account here because this check and another problem is if i paid this check, i should stay here and i cant ! i really cant this, 

i should give panalty , its not ok ! because it too much for me ! and i should get another home because of this people and this is hard work , but i have to , the problem is , i cant cancel my contract , i havent owner number and this real state address changed . and i dont know where is their office ! i just know this agent and he pickup phone sometimes ! 

so what can i do ?

about police, i dont know, but i scared if i call to the police ,maybe he's winner , because at this time he has this security guy as lie witness . 

i want to change my home, but i cant find the real owner to cancel my check . and i dont have enough time. 


I really need your help guys, do you think i should get lawyer and do you think this isnt small problem to get lawyer or something ?


----------



## Felixtoo2 (Jan 16, 2009)

Getting a lawyer or trying to take a case against someone here is, in my view, going to be an even more expensive waste of your money. Track the agent down, if they won`t give you their location get a friend to call them and see if you can find out that way. It is unlikely that the owner will let you move out without penalty but you may be able to come to a better agreement with him.


----------



## Rutilius (Jan 22, 2011)

I have faced this problem earlier and had my reservations on calling the police to fix things for me. But I was wrong. They are very helpful and unbiased unlike the security provided by the developer or the building.

In fact I would suggest that you call the police every time you face this problem and build sufficient evidence to help you in developing a case against your neighbor and the landlord.

Besides the police are more courteous to women in distress. Added to his constant intimidation, you could have the boys in green give a dose of his own medicine.

The landlord is going to steer clear from this now that he has your cheques. If he still is talking to you, it is totally out of courtesy. 

Whenever you have the noise, call the police, explain your case (it may take a while and multiple calls till they understand your problem) but they will come nevertheless and help you.


----------



## Rutilius (Jan 22, 2011)

Oh and one more thing, in case you hadn't figured out already, you cannot cancel a personal post dated cheque no matter how hard you whine.


----------



## denpersi (Feb 28, 2011)

> Getting a lawyer or trying to take a case against someone here is, in my view, going to be an even more expensive waste of your money. Track the agent down, if they won`t give you their location get a friend to call them and see if you can find out that way. It is unlikely that the owner will let you move out without penalty but you may be able to come to a better agreement with him.


I found agent , and he said, i will come and not come till now


Rutilius said:


> I have faced this problem earlier and had my reservations on calling the police to fix things for me. But I was wrong. They are very helpful and unbiased unlike the security provided by the developer or the building.
> 
> In fact I would suggest that you call the police every time you face this problem and build sufficient evidence to help you in developing a case against your neighbor and the landlord.
> 
> ...


thanks, 

you know the problem is i think he gets this home Free and because his father is on the politic or something and he said to me ,im on vacation (but more than 6 months), so what do you think ?

if i call the police and after that he call to his father about this issue , do you think police will get my side or their side? 

maybe after police came , their sound was low , and maybe their say to the police he lied ! and many more thing,

im alone but he has many friends here and i think calling the police , involve me to the more trouble . for example, after police gone, he wants to do more that as usual because wants to hurt me or more ..

i know everyones will say , call the police, but is that really rule? i rent this house because i need silent place , but i should call the police and get more trouble? 

we have many security here , i said to them many times. its not enough for tenat to prove this problem to the landlord?

if police came and doing nothing , what will happen? 

i said before, the problem is , this person are not normal residence, i scare of him, because he lives here maybe without contract , if he come on my door and try to hit me or hit me with knife or something , what's difference if i call the police after that ?

i just want to know, what about rules, and there is any place (like police) or something that i ask on the morning , not as report, just to say them about their doing and tell the police , about his father and threated me by his father's job ?


----------



## dizzyizzy (Mar 30, 2008)

denpersi said:


> I found agent , and he said, i will come and not come till now
> 
> 
> thanks,
> ...


This person is behaving like a total jerk because indeed he *knows* that you fear him and he believes you are too scared to do anything.

I say involve the police, when your neighbour is making a lot of noise, call them and ask them nicely to please come as soon as they can so they can witness personally what is going on. Tell them this is very distressing to you particularly now that is Ramadan because you would appreciate some quiet time for yourself  If they don't come or come too late, on the next incident call them again. Is usually different police officers doing shifts so is very unlikely that it will be the same person next time you call, but you will start building a case. 

Worst thing that can happen is that nothing will happen. Be very courteous to them. I have also dealt with them once and they were extremely helpful. 

You have to do something because waiting for a change to happen without you taking action, well, is clearly not going to happen. Time to change strategies


----------



## dizzyizzy (Mar 30, 2008)

Even better, call the police, explain the situation, and ask THEM to tell you how to proceed in a situation like this. No one better than them to tell you what the rules and procedures are in cases like this.

If you have any alcohol in your flat but no alcohol license hide it somewhere before you call them up. If the noise is happening you may want to invite them inside your house to check the noise levels and you don't want them to find anything in your flat that could get YOU in trouble.


----------



## dizzyizzy (Mar 30, 2008)

and don't mention anything to the police about this person being the son of blah blah blah. As far as you are concerned, that should not matter to YOU nor the police. Yes I know we all know how 'wasta' works around here but if he's going to use his connections again to justify his crappy behaviour to the police, then let the police explain YOU why is it that they can not do anything about it.


----------



## Moe78 (Oct 29, 2010)

Good advice! No one can help you if you don't help yourself! Your best bet is to call during Ramadan since it is basically illegal for him to be too noisy during this period.


----------

